# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Cleverley sẽ thế chỗ Scholes!

## phamhuanmko

*"N**ế**u không mua thêm đ**ượ**c ti**ề**n v**ệ** t**ổ** ch**ứ**c nào, nhi**ệ**m v**ụ** đó* *ở** M.U s**ẽ** đ**ượ**c giao cho Tom Cleverley".*
Đó là phát biểu của Sir Alex Ferguson sau khi chứng kiến sự tiến bộ vượt bậc của tiền vệ trẻ Cleverley trong thời gian gần đây. Chẳng phải HLV này không có lý khi nói như thế. Cleverley đã chín chắn và mạnh mẽ hơn rất nhiều sau một mùa giải được cho Wigan mượn. Nhìn những gì mà tiền vệ này thể hiện trong màu áo U21 Anh và ở tour du đấu mùa Hè của Man United trên đất Mỹ cũng đủ hiểu tại sao anh lại được Sir Alex đánh giá cao như thế.

<div style="text-align: center">Đã đến lúc Sir Alex Ferguson trao cơ hội cho Cleverley ​</div> Sir Alex nhận định: _"Tom Cleverley không ph__ả__i là m__ẫ__u c__ầ__u th__ủ__ ch__ơ__i thiên v__ề__ s__ứ__c m__ạ__nh. Anh ta có th__ể__ đá r__ộ__ng, có l__ố__i ch__ơ__i thông minh và đ__ầ__y sáng t__ạ__o. Theo tôi, Tom là m__ộ__t ti__ề__n v__ệ__ tài năng, giàu tham v__ọ__ng và tôi nghĩ anh ta đã s__ẵ__n sàng cho mùa gi__ả__i m__ớ__i_ _ở__ m__ọ__i v__ị__ trí trên hàng ti__ề__n v__ệ__ mà tôi yêu c__ầ__u"._ 

Năm nay 21 tuổi, Cleverley là một sảm phẩm của lò đào tạo Man United và ra sân chơi lớn cùng lứa với Welbeck. Sir Alex Ferguson đã tạo cho anh khá nhiều cơ hội để cọ xát học hỏi kinh nghiệm. Ở mùa giải vừa qua tiền vệ này đã được cho Wigan mượn và anh đã tạo được ấn tượng tốt trong màu áo đội chủ sân DW ở vị trí tiền vệ phải.

Ở chuyến du đấu Mỹ, dù chưa ghi được bàn thắng nào nhưng Cleverley đã chơi rất tốt, đặc biệt là ở trận gặp Barcelona với những pha di chuyển thông minh và sự tự tin cao độ. Điều đó đã giúp tiền vệ này ghi điểm trong mắt HLV Alex Ferguson và khiến HLV này phải tính tới việc trao cho anh một vị trí trong đội hình ở mùa giải tới. 

Sir Alex cho biết thêm:_ "Scholes đã gi__ả__i ngh__ệ__, Fletcher v__ẫ__n đang b__ệ__nh, đi__ề__u đó khi__ế__n tôi c__ầ__n có s__ự__ b__ổ__ sung. Cleverley s__ẽ__ đ__ượ__c trao c__ơ__ h__ộ__i và tôi nghĩ đã đ__ế__n lúc đ__ể__ anh ta thi đ__ấ__u cùng c__ả__ đ__ộ__i. Cleverley đã ti__ế__n b__ộ__ r__ấ__t nhanh trong th__ờ__i gian g__ầ__n đây và tôi tin anh ta s__ẽ__ là s__ự__ thay th__ế__ r__ấ__t_ _ổ__n cho Scholes trong t__ươ__ng lai"__._
*Tin liên quan:*
diem san dai hoc cao dang nam 2011 
diem san dai hoc cao dang 2011
xem diem san dh nam 2011 
diem san cao dang 2011
diem san nam 2011
diem san cao dang

----------

